# Luftwaffe nightime attacks on British locomotives



## marlin (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been peripherally interested in the above subject for some little while.
Does anyone want to kick off with any contributions on this subject ? ( or even attacks made in the daytime ).
Failing that, I once remember reading about a number of Brits ( either Air Raid wardens or Observers ) who were killed in Lincolnshire when a JU88 flew into their car whilst attacking it. This could be a good story.
Marlin.


----------

